# USB device error

## REmaxer

Hi guys.

I bougth a new usb device, and it worked fine for few time.

One day, when i plugged it in , launching 

```

fdisk -l

```

it didn't appear.

Analyzing dmesg logs through 

```

dmesg -l

```

I noticed that system doesn't recognize usb device anymore.

At first time , i tought problem was due to a overcurrent issue, but i don't think so.

What dmesg showed me :

```

usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 14 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/8, error -110

hub 1-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6

```

i don't know what it's due to.

P.S. that's happens in each USB port and in each system i have got.

----------

## DanneStrat

Hi,

I've had some trouble with an internal usb card-reader that gave similar errors. I initially thought I had defective hardware but when my card-reader stopped working (not properly detected by the kernel and error -110 in the system log), my mouse and keyboard stopped working at the same time. This led me to believe the reader itself wasn't the problem. When the problem occurred I was using the "low latency desktop" preemption (CONFIG_PREEMPT) in my kernel config. After switching to the "voluntary kernel preemption" (CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY), the card-reader has worked perfectly.

Note: The "voluntary kernel preemption" is the one used in most distro kernels (ubuntu for example). So if you have a gentoo-specific hardware/driver problem, it's worth double-checking what kernel preemption model you're using.

Good luck!

----------

## REmaxer

Thank you for your reply man.But i said that problem happens on each system i use, i'm talking about Windows,Mac OS x , and Linux Distributions.

So i don't think so, i don't think problem is due to a mistake on kernel , but it's due to a problem inside my device , in USB card.

----------

